# Currently working Motif applications?



## Ozric (Jan 31, 2019)

I have recently started using CDE and I am loving the look and feel of this desktop. Of course I would now like to see what applications are available that I can run that share this look, to make the desktop look as cohesive as possible.

The problem when looking at lists of Motif software online is that those lists are ancient at this point and full of dead links. What I would like is a more updated list of software that is functional at this time on FreeBSD and also preferrably in the ports tree. I have found some stuff in the ports tree and some if it works and some of it does not.

Here is some stuff I have test that does work and run:
graphics/xv
audio/xmcd
audio/xmmix
devel/ddd
astro/xmoontool
deskutils/xmaddressbook
net/tcpview (not sure if this program functions as it should but it runs)

Some things that either do not start or crash easily:
graphics/ida (segfaults immediately)
ftp/llnlxdir (crashes when you do certain things in the GUI, like right click)
ftp/llnlxftp (segfaults on start)
misc/xtar (crashes when you go to About in the menu)
x11-fm/xplore (crashes when you use the interface, such as double clicking a folder)


I would love for there to be more Motif applications to choose from. Also some of the programs included with CDE have some major issues right now, such as the calculator dtcalc. I hope more people help out with making CDE a stable working desktop.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 31, 2019)

For PDF viewing, xpdf uses Motif.

Also check out nedit (a programmers text editor). Again motif.

Btw, what's wrong with dtcalc for you? I don't remember any issues when I tried it.


----------



## Ozric (Jan 31, 2019)

kpedersen said:


> For PDF viewing, xpdf uses Motif.
> 
> Also check out nedit (a programmers text editor). Again motif.
> 
> Btw, what's wrong with dtcalc for you? I don't remember any issues when I tried it.



Ah yes I forgot about graphics/xpf3 which I have been using and like very much.

The problems I have with dtcalc is that whenever you switch mode from Scientific to Financial or Logical, or switch from decimal to any other, the program crashes immediately.


----------

